# Feeders



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Just found out this weekend that you have to remove all feeders from your land 10 days before the season opens.Still can't find it in the regs?Called the dow and they confirmed it.Does anyone know where it is stated?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It was buried in the migratory bird section. I wasn't sure if you were talking about turkeys or ducks/geese, but I'm sure it applies to both. 
http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/wildlife/Hunting/migbirds/publication298.htm
It's #2 under "Restrictions on taking".


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

The neighbor that has land accross the street from our land got a ticket for it this spring during turkey season.Thanks I could not find it in the regs this am.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys from the way the Game Warden told us, there has to be no feed in the feeder prior to the season. He didnt say anythign abotu actually moving the etire feeder, he aslo told us that tehre could not be any bait in the "general area" of your hunting area. You dont even want to know what he said was a "General Area". I know he was wrong but didnt want to argue it with him.

I basically said that how can I tell what is a few hundred yards off from me in the woods on SOMEONE ELESE's property if I can legally go on their land & check it out? He told me that it is the hunters responsibility to know what is around them & to know their hunting area.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

"(10) From utility wires or buildings." -Good lord can you just imigane seeing the guy who shoots doves off his cable or phone lines............


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Your right, they aren't too clear. I heard of someone who got in trouble for hunting over a feeder. It was at least a few hundred yards away, but it didn't matter. Heck, around here, a few hundred yards might as well be a mile. It's best to just take them in before season.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

does that go for deer season too?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Baiting is legal for deer.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I've alwasy wondered about Fall Turkey. As everyone knows fall is when most deer feeders are going strong, so how would that effect me if for say I'm 500 yards away from an archery deer hunter during fall turkey? If I get a bird & the game warden sees the feeder that the other guy is using for deer am I going to get busted? I would say so.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It all depends on the warden. Common sense would tell most people that you weren't hunting bait. But, if he wants to give you a ticket, he will.


----------

